# Camera stolen from set of Dumb & Dumber2



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

So I guess the laugh is on the the thieves who stole a special camera from the set of Dumb and dumber 2, there are only 5 in the world of this type of camera however the thieves only took the lens and part of the body but none of that will function without the controller and other hardware that they did not take so the camera is worthless LOL 
Maybe they will get a part in the movie.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

That's great hopefully they get busted and it can be in the bloopers for the movie.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

ROFL


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

That's unfortunate. I wonder what kind of scenes they are shooting that requires such a unique camera system? It's Dumb & Dumber! I can't imagine them shooting anything crazy or super cool.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

From the news footage it looks like a PTZ (Pan Tilt Zoom) camera that mounts on a helicopter or some other flying device. Probably a 4K digital camera.


----------

